# Empty Bench work and a Bachmann track



## oldgamergeek (Nov 1, 2011)

I was going through stuff in the basement today and came across all My old Bachmann track when the empty bench work Dad and I built for his American Flyer "S" gauge stuff

began calling out for Trains to be run on it again. Now Mom sold off what A.F My brother didn't take when Dad died so the bench work remained empty. Now it will have Trains on it again I know the Bachmann track is not the best but it will do for and I can save My nice stuff for the upper deck layout addition next year.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just keep an eye on the humidity. Bmann track doesn't like it and will garner a patina of rust in a humid conditions. If I remember my AF they used some wide radiuses so switching to the G track should be pretty easy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have any humidity, you can wipe the rails with a light oil every so often. Might need a bit more wheel cleaning, but can stop rust. 

CRC products work too. 

Greg


----------



## oldgamergeek (Nov 1, 2011)

The track is down and wiring the blocks and turn outs has begun, thanks for the oil tip it will get put to use.


----------

